# rock river arms



## Jon111 (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone have any negative things to say about RRA? i have heard that they are a tad bit over rated. ive had a great experience with them. Im thinking about getting their pro series govt. cant decide though if it would be cheaper to buy a plain one and do the after market myself.


----------

